# ليندا تتزوج كلب !!



## + بريسكلا + (15 يناير 2010)

*ينادون بالحرية الشخصيه فنالوا ما أرادوا *


*فتاة تتزوج من كـلـبها*

 *ليندا ... **ترفض الزواج من **الرجال لتتزوج من كــلــبها **!!!*

*قصه غريبه حدثت لاحدى *

*المواطنات الامريكيات التي تدعى لينداا حيث قررت ليندا *

*الزواج من كــلـبها ماكس بعد ان فشلت في اربع محاولات *

*زواج . وقد اقيم حفل زواجها من الكــلــب ماكس وسط *

*تجمعات الاصدقاء .... والغريب في الموضوع ان احد *

 *روساء الكنائس ( **القسيس** ) حضر هذا الزواج ويقوول بكل *

*بروود اتمنى حياة زوجيه سعيده لكل من الزوجين ؟؟ *


*من هم الزوجين ؟ *


*العريس الكـــلـــب ماكس , والعروس ليندااا !!0 *


*وفي ليله الزواج لبست ليندا كامل حليتها وزينت كــلــبها *

*ماكس والبسته بدله العرس *

*وعندما سئلت لينداا عن سبب تركها للرجال وزواجها من *

*الكـــلـــب اجابت بان الكــــلـــب سيكون معها اوفى من كل *

*ازواجها السابقوون , ولن يقيم علاقات محرمه مع غيرها *

*كما قام ازواجها السابقوون بذلك ؟ !! *




*




*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (15 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه 
فكرة لذيذة 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## طحبوش (15 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه يا ربي ايه الغبى ده شكرا


----------



## Mary Gergees (15 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
ربنا يوفقهم
ميرسى يا قمره​*


----------



## نونوس14 (15 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*وعقبال ما نباركلهم على الاطفال ان شاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى كتير بريسكلا*


----------



## marcelino (15 يناير 2010)

لا تعليق ..
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يتمم بخير 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس يا بريسكو ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههه
ميرسى لمروركم
نورتو الموضوع​*


----------



## dark_angel (16 يناير 2010)

*ده اكيد الرجالة جننوها ميرسى خالص يا بريسكلا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصحاب العقول فى راحة​


----------



## youhnna (16 يناير 2010)

زواج سعيد
بس المولود هيتكلم ولا يهوهو
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## nasa (16 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
مبرووووووووووووووووك 
الموضوع دا حلو موت وعجبتنى اوى كلمتها الاخيره ههههههههههههههه


----------



## meero (16 يناير 2010)

* مرايةالحب عمية  ياجماعة*
*مبروك وربنا يسعدهم *


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2010)

*تلاقيه قعد يهوهو لها تحت الشباك شهرين لحد ما قلبها حن هههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2010)

المجانين في نعيم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
فكرة غريبة بجد 
هههههههههههههه
ربنا يتمم لهم بخير


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

ياسلام رجالة العالم كلها مش عاجبينها ومعجبهاش الا كلب..ده ايه الفضى ده..هههههههه,,شكرا يا عسل


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

كل واحد عقله مريحه اوى  ههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

*الرجاله خلصت من البلد ولا ايه

​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

*ليه يارب معملتنيش كلب ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (27 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
طيب والاطفال هيبقي كلاب ولا بني ادمين


----------



## مملكة الغابة (29 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا  يسعدهم
بس هماا هيخلفو اية بنت  بنت كلب


----------



## فادي سعد (31 أغسطس 2010)

استغفر الات

دا هررررررررام وليس هلاااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## christianbible5 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*حلوة الكلب اتزوج ليندا وانا بعدني عازب...*
*هاهاها...*
*خبر حلو شكرا على الموضوع...*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (2 سبتمبر 2010)

فكرة حلوة هههههههههه يعنى كانو مسكيلهم شمع ولا عضم حايعيشو فين فى بيت اللوح المعازيم كانت بتزغرت ولا بتهوهو فعلا عالم فاضية ربنا يشفى


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههه 
يتهنوا و عقبال الاولاد :t19:​*


----------

